# Freebsd 7.2 Xfce4 mouse & keybord not working



## voxxo (May 24, 2009)

I have install Freebsd and Xfce4 & Xorg on my laptop, able to installed them successfully, startx without any problem, but no keybord and mouse is functioning. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## MG (May 24, 2009)

I had this problem after upgrading 7.1 -> 7.2.
Can't remember where I found it, but this was needed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:


```
Section ServerFlags
 Option "Xinerama"        "true"          
 Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
 Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection
```


----------



## voxxo (May 24, 2009)

Thanks MG! I will try it.


----------



## voxxo (May 24, 2009)

I cannot find /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


----------



## MG (May 24, 2009)

Then I think your X.org is not configured.
What graphics card do you have?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2009)

voxxo said:
			
		

> I cannot find /etc/X11/xorg.conf.



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

Then add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## tangram (May 25, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
> 
> Then add to /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ...



Need sticky imho. Loads of post floating around the same issue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2009)

Agreed. Sticky created.


----------

